# Video Ads Preventing Scrolling



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 1, 2017)

What is with the ads with loud music? That's not the business when I'm at work!!


----------



## kanozas (Aug 1, 2017)

Seriously annoying video ad.  We are paying members.   What is going on with this?  I do not give them permission to play, even.


----------



## Dee Raven (Aug 1, 2017)

This just started today, but every other screen seems to have a video advertisement that is making it impossible for me to scroll down to see all of the posts. It is very frustrating.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 2, 2017)

and it starts playing which is also irritating. I noticed it a few days ago.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 2, 2017)

AtlantaJJ said:


> What is with the ads with loud music? That's not the business when I'm at work!!





kanozas said:


> Seriously annoying video ad.  We are paying members.   What is going on with this?  I do not give them permission to play, even.


 It has caused me to not frequent the site as much...it is very annoying and I noticed a few days ago.


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 3, 2017)

MzRhonda said:


> It has caused me to not frequent the site as much...it is very annoying and I noticed a few days ago.



I also noticed ads for Asian women and adult dating sites.  I am not sure why I am seeing these given that I've never visited those types of sites on my computer and wouldn't have cookies for them.  HELP @dimopoulos


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 3, 2017)

Another video started today when I entered the Entertainment area...it is very annoying and then to have to scroll up and stop the video from playing.
ETA: just started in the Politics area and it is a Maybelline Ad for me.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok I just got the video again in political and it prevented me from scrolling down...so annoying, I was in Chrome. I am in IE now so that I could post this and I was able to scroll down....but now the ad comes on and plays. Please make it stop!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 4, 2017)

Is this going to be resolved? This is a major issue.


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 4, 2017)

^Yes, Nikos is looking at it.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 4, 2017)

I had to install an ad blocker


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 4, 2017)

It is annoying. Those ads are keeping me from scrolling down the page too.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 4, 2017)

Yea this is getting out of hand.


----------



## Thump (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh, is that what's causing it?

Yeah, we need this rectified ASAP.


----------



## aminata (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm unable to use site on my home computer.  Videos and can't scroll.  This is annoying as others have stated.  Please let us know what is going on.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 4, 2017)

Same here. I wasn't sure why I wasn't able to scroll at first. Then I saw the video ad on the right hand side and figured that had something to do with it.


----------



## Nic_Cali (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## thefineprint (Aug 4, 2017)

I am experiencing this too and it's frustrating considering that I just renewed my membership and the site barely functions for me


----------



## koko22 (Aug 5, 2017)

Still having issues :-(


----------



## Thump (Aug 5, 2017)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I had to install an ad blocker




They stopped playing  for me for while and I thought I was good but they started again so I installed an ad blocker as well. It was frustrating and loud.


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Aug 6, 2017)

this is super annoying. going to avoid this site till it's fixed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2017)

Please Fix This!  Totally annoying, irritating and frustrating.

UGHHHH


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 6, 2017)

Same here


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 6, 2017)

What ad blocker did you all install?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2017)

@dimopoulos 
   ......


----------



## Thump (Aug 6, 2017)

Mai Tai said:


> What ad blocker did you all install?


I use chrome so I used this one. 

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en-US


----------



## beverly (Aug 7, 2017)

We have resolved the issue, thank you for your patience as it took us some time to research to find a solution


----------

